# SA 1911s



## raveneap

Wife's Christmas present to me last year. Beautiful piece of gear. Shoots great.


----------



## Baldy

Sure is one nice looking gun you got there Raven. I'd sure like to pump a few rounds through her. Good shooting..


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow. Nice looking gun


----------



## raveneap

Thanks guys - it shoots as good as it looks. Actually altho I've been shooting for 50 + years, this is my first 1911. Gotta' say probably not my last.


----------



## VegasEgo

I guess I will add the second pictures...


----------



## spacedoggy

Sweet I mean really sweet what caliber is that. I want to get their 9mm and waiting for the price to drop.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

It's not the prettiest but it'll send em where they need to go :smt023


[Click to see it full size]


----------



## bac1023

Looks great. Congrats!

Here's my TRP. Its my only Springfield.


----------



## mike8620

Olivey goodness.....:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Nice looking guns. I like the Springers over most all other 1911's out there. I just get that lovin feeling when I pick one up. Got two now and am looking get more:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I got to messing around with some of the wife's photography stuff and snapped this of one of my Springers. It was hung up with some fishing line in front of that funky backdrop and I kind of worked out the few spots that reflected the line back. I was trying to make a new desktop wallpaper for me and thought I'd size it to show here too brokenimage:smt1099:smt033








Same pic but I messed with some more things changing the background some.


----------



## DUBYA R 2U

I am finding it very frustrating to try to post a pic!

I think I'll take my 1911 and go to bed.brokenimage


----------



## BeefyBeefo

DUBYA R 2U said:


> I am finding it very frustrating to try to post a pic!
> 
> I think I'll take my 1911 and go to bed.brokenimage


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283

-Jeff-


----------



## VegasEgo

*Springfield*

I throw my new Springfield 1911 









MC Operator w/ X300


----------



## ski_crazy

Thats some nice pistols. I think a SA 1911 is def next on my list of handguns. Anybody got any more pics?


----------



## chuckscap

*Springfield V-16 Long Slide*


----------



## Fusternc

Very nice. I miss my SA 1911 already.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Man..I'm wanting to build a long slide so bad I's driving me nuts! 

Nice pistol :smt1099


----------



## webdevtj

Beautiful weapons! After I get a Ruger LCP for my pocket, I'm going to start saving for a 1911, possibly an EMP.


----------



## VAMarine




----------



## SideArmed

My training gun :mrgreen:


----------



## Shep

A Springfield Omega 10mm and a Springfield V-16 Longslide .45 Super.


----------



## buck-boost

*TRP love*

One of my springfields. A TRP Operator with a x300. I trust this weapon implicitly. Even with all the MIM parts and the ILS. :numbchuck:

Some where north of 4 thousand rounds, not loose, and smooooth.

The is what I did with my handloads at 25 YARDS rested.


----------



## pendennis

Here's mine. A Model 1911A1. .38 Colt Super. Nickel finish. Always wanted a .38 Super.


----------



## SHOOT

buck-boost said:


> . . .


One beautiful pistol alright. Glad I have a new one just like it. Sucker is tight and heavy. Those aren't the stock mags though.


----------



## tacman605

I have carried SA 1911's for years and have never had a problem.

The TRP Operator's are semi custom and although they use factory parts those parts are hand fitted to the gun. They literally start off as a box of parts at one end and are hand fitted all along the line. The TRP Operator's are only made twice a year one run in spring and one in fall with 100 of each model built. Each part is numbered to the gun.


----------

